# HELP with Tajima TFMX-C1501



## KayRose (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi to all!
I am new to this forum. I am posting about a problem with my TFMX-C1501 Embroidery Machine.
_Im not sure where I really needed to post this at, so I am starting here._
_Does anyone have any knowledge of this machine to help me trouble shoot my problem. It is the computer screen on the machine, it keeps shutting down after I boot up the machine. The screen goes black and you can see an imprint of the last design that I sewed. No buttons on the screen work._
_HELP!_


----------

